# Project Sand



## Harry Kilmer (Feb 14, 2010)

personal project R & D

Came across this great blog featuring Dune based sketches. I've always loved the Dune universe, and some of the illustrations on this site to a great job of bringing it to life.


----------



## Rodders (Feb 14, 2010)

Cool. I particularly liked the ornithopter with the wings. Very cool and looking like nothing i've seen before. Thanks for the link.


----------

